# firewire problem external hdd [SOLVED]

## mahdi1234

hi,

i have a problem that my hdd is not recognized when connected via fw, though it's working fine on usb cable.

my sources:

```

mahdi linux # uname -a

Linux mahdi 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 #1 SMP Sat Oct 22 17:20:38 CEST 2005 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R)4 CPU 2.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

dmesg -

```

ieee1394: Error parsing configrom for node 0-00:1023

ieee1394: Node changed: 0-00:1023 -> 0-01:1023

ieee1394: Error parsing configrom for node 0-00:1023

ieee1394: Node changed: 0-01:1023 -> 0-00:1023

ieee1394: Error parsing configrom for node 0-01:1023

ieee1394: The root node is not cycle master capable; selecting a new root node and resetting...

ieee1394: Error parsing configrom for node 0-00:1023

ieee1394: Node changed: 0-00:1023 -> 0-01:1023

```

kernel config:

```

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CONFIG_ROM_IP1394=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXPORT_FULL_API is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP is not set

```

it had connected only once and since then no sign of creating anything under /dev/sd*. I'm using udev .70-r1. 

thanks for any suggestion.

mahdiLast edited by mahdi1234 on Mon Oct 24, 2005 6:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## feminista

There are a few modules you might need loaded.  Check lsmod and be sure you have: ieee1394, sbp2, ohci1394

If you're missing any of those, try modprobing them one at a time, and then checking dmesg again.  Once you get a combination that works, stick them in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6, and you'll be all set.

----------

## mahdi1234

strange ... i had all three things as integral part of kernel and it didn't work ... but now after loading them as modules it works ;))

great finally regardless whether using usb or fw cable thanks to udev my hdd is always mounted into identical paths correctly ;))

----------

## Bigun

This fix also worked for me.

It also applies to Firewire 800.

----------

